# Is my pregnancy test a positive???



## dmestiza

Hey guys...
I did a pregnancy test and it is now one pink line and where it shud b positive it is like a white mark/line/dint and noticable in the light... Is this positive??? Or is it a negative result????
Thnkssss... :)


----------



## stouffer

Sounds like it could be an evap line. Hard to tell without seeing it though. I'd do another test and see how it goes.


----------



## mum of two

sounds like the antibody strip i would do another one it may just be that its two early to pick up enough colour xxx


----------



## dmestiza

thanxx for the support guys... i am re-testing this week... fingers crossed... xxxx


----------



## flumpsmummy

was going to suggest doing another, sounds like the test didnt work properly.


----------



## NaturalMomma

How long after you took the test did the second line show up? If it showed up after about a minute it's an evap line. I know some tests say it can take 3 minutes, but it generally shows up immediatly. I would test again.


----------



## maybethisit

Does sound like an evap to me too - I only got one while ttc and spent hours squinting in different lights to try to see, but there was no colour in it at all - it's where the antibody strip becomes slightly visible after wetting. A real faint positive will have a tinge of colour to it. Good luck! We got our bfp a couple of months after the evap anyway :) xx


----------



## dmestiza

NaturalMomma: i noticed a few hours later that there was a grey/white like in dent in the test... like a dominant marking there... and till now its still der... i did a few b4 dat and also the same... a white mark...... im going to do anotha test this week... so i will get back to you on results....!!! :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

dmestiza said:


> NaturalMomma: i noticed a few hours later that there was a grey/white like in dent in the test... like a dominant marking there... and till now its still der... i did a few b4 dat and also the same... a white mark...... im going to do anotha test this week... so i will get back to you on results....!!! :)

Will be waiting for an update :)


----------



## dmestiza

i jst did another test... and another white indented line came up... does anyone know if this is positive??? bkuz itss happening on alot of the tests i take... thanxx donna


----------



## dmestiza

i jst noticed the line is grey... in the positive window???


----------



## flumpsmummy

try a different type of test.x


----------



## Jess_Machine

Those are evap lines.


----------



## stucknthecity

Sounds like evap lines. The test line has to have color in it to be taken as a positive result. Pink or Blue never gray or white. If you need a few extra pairs of eyes or some examples of positive tests head over to the TTC board and click on the pregnancy test gallery.


----------



## June2012

Hi

I did one of those dip stick test and got a faint line. Later i got clearblue to verify the test and it was positive. 

Hi did you use the same brand to test the 2nd one?


----------



## ChristinaRN

Those are evap lines or the test line.....but it has to have color in it to be + (either blue or pink depending on the brand)


----------



## dmestiza

2 june 2012: no a different brand... but the same type of test it was a early pregnancy test... well what did ur faint line look like???? thanxxx donna..


----------



## LesleyL

are you using a frer? because i get that line on them also. its a negative if its the white/grey line. you will know if it is pink.


----------



## emily86

evap - real early bfp lines will be pink hun x


----------



## June2012

dmestiza said:


> 2 june 2012: no a different brand... but the same type of test it was a early pregnancy test... well what did ur faint line look like???? thanxxx donna..

Hi there mine was a faint pink. You could always make an appoinment with your GP and they might do a blood test to confirm.


----------



## flumpsmummy

dmestiza said:


> 2 june 2012: no a different brand... but the same type of test it was a early pregnancy test... well what did ur faint line look like???? thanxxx donna..

a faint line should look like jess_machines avatar pic. page 2.x


----------



## June2012

this is how my faint line looked like.


----------



## Jellybean0k

Maybe if you go to your GP he/she will do a test for you, and it'll save a fortune in tests


----------



## CLH_X3

A grey indent or white indent are evap

it needs to be pink, even light pink to be +


----------



## Ashley9603

I would probably make an appt with your doc or midwife,just to save money on a test.I took 4 tests,3 had one line and one had a positive,so I just went into my doctors and took a blood and urine test.


----------



## miss cakes

sounds like your testing to early i know its hard but you need to wait a few days then try again x


----------

